# Buying/Leasing/Hiring a car in Sharm



## Geemax (Dec 14, 2009)

I am looking for a car and am living in Sharm.

Has anyone experience of buying/leasing/hiring, either new or secondhand.
I have been quoted some crazy prices on a 4 year hire but am looking at a 3-6 month hire period rather than 4 years!

Do the dealers offer finance etc?

Just want to get a handle on this before committing to anything or visiting the dealers.

I hear that if you buy new, they tend to hold their value quite well?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Geemax said:


> I am looking for a car and am living in Sharm.
> 
> Has anyone experience of buying/leasing/hiring, either new or secondhand.
> I have been quoted some crazy prices on a 4 year hire but am looking at a 3-6 month hire period rather than 4 years!
> ...




Hi 

I can tell you 2 facts about cars here
1. New cars are very very expensive...
2. Second hand cars hold their prices.

Sorry that is the extent of my information

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Geemax,

When it comes to cars, MS is right - new cars are very expensive and second hand cars hold their prices. My advice is as follows:

1. Always buy a new car
As second hand cars hold their value, you will fine the price difference between buying new and second hand very slight, but the peace of mind you will have with a new car is invaluable. Almost every second hand car in Egypt has been in an accident, from what I've seen, and dents/scratches still do not devalue it. You are much better off with something new where you can guarantee the history.

2. Renting a car in Sharm should cost you around 3000 LE per month for a reasonable car (Mitsubishi Lancer for example) with a reasonable mileage. There will be a limit, usually, but you would not exceed this limit unless you are driving to and from Cairo a few times each month. The usual trips around Sharm would be covered. I am not sure on which company is best to use, I have never heard anything bad about any of them, but I would say stick to a company than a private individual hiring out his car.

3. Dealers offer good finance
BUT expect a high interest - 8% or more. If you have the cash to buy a new car outright, it's much better. Also make sure to get all the warranty papers and if you are in Sharm, choose a brand with a workshop here. You should have all damages fixed through the dealership, and if you have to take the car back to Cairo every time to do so it is not very suitable.

4. Make sure to get insurance
As an expat I think insurance isn't even a second thought, but as it is not compulsory many cars are not, and given the price of cars, the parts are just as expensive. My last accident ran up a bill of 17,000 LE!!! And in this country it doesn't seem to matter how much of a good or careful driver you are, it's everyone around you!!!

Also, make sure to have either an International Driving Permit or an Egyptian license - the police here got wise and realise a British license isn't valid - and driving without a license could be a serious crime (or reality, 50LE every time you are caught is a pain!!).

Hope that helps


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Best to double check exactly what the insurance covers, I had a small accident in my company car(hired from a small company) few days ago, no one hurt, my car broken foglamp the other car damage to passenger reardoor & pillar (old fiat), called my office manager (local), she turned up and things were sorted, however it turned out that my car insurance only covered, my own car plus killing someone else!!!
Damage to the other vehicle not covered.
Investigations are ongoing, needless to say not a satisfactory situation, good job i didnt hit a merc 500. Story not fully resolved yet but it appears difficult to get "Fully Comp" as we know it, so beware. As usual nothing is straightforward.
Kev


----------



## noa (Nov 20, 2011)

*leasing car Sharm*

Dear Sam and other users, is this average price (3000 LE) still on? This post is from 2009 so it is possible it has changed. Is it possible I could have a few names os leasing car companies in Sharm? I have tried in internet and could not find it. I would be wondering to rent it for 1 year.
I would appreciate your reply.
Best Rgds,
Noa


2. Renting a car in Sharm should cost you around 3000 LE per month for a reasonable car (Mitsubishi Lancer for example) with a reasonable mileage. There will be a limit, usually, but you would not exceed this limit unless you are driving to and from Cairo a few times each month. The usual trips around Sharm would be covered. I am not sure on which company is best to use, I have never heard anything bad about any of them, but I would say stick to a company than a private individual hiring out his car.


----------

